# Egg-Timers Appearing



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

I have all my season passes set as "Keep until space needed" but I have noticed that a number of recordings now have egg-timers by them with warnings that "this programme will be deleted in 24hours / 3 days". Should I be worried? Do I need to change them all to keep until I delete? My disc is only 54% full, though it was up to 93% when I came home from holiday a week ago.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Are they part of a series link ... in which case they may be marked for imminent deletion due to an upcoming recording causing that SL to have more than the specified limit of programs (I think 10 is the default setting). The limit of programs retained from a SL will take precedence over a request to "keep until I delete" as that only prevents deletion from need to recover space for other recordings. You can adjust the number of programs in a SL to keep and I think you can set it to unlimited. N.b. can have unfortunate side-effects if you do something stupid like set a SL with unlimitted recordings for Scooby Doo and return from holiday to find that Boomerang have just had "Scooby Doo week"!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Firstly, that message should read "...*may* be deleted" not "*will* be...." as, with only 54% of the drive full it is highly unlikely that any *will actually* be deleted.

If you're really bothered by it, a re-boot will make the notices (and the egg-timer icon) disappear


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Its just the equivalent of the yellow exclamation mark on S1 TiVos: 








but as Carl says, it really should say "may", not "will".

The default save time is 3 days - unless you manually set keep until to longer.
A day after the "keep until" time the hour glass appears

If you have plenty of free space, they may never be deleted,
it's only relevent if you're on 99% usage.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

Many thanks to all - I'll stop worrying as none of the series links have anywhere near as many as the ten episodes most of them are set to


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> The default save time is 3 days - unless you manually set keep until to longer. A day after the "keep until" time the hour glass appears.


No it doesn't. My Tivo's about 60% full right now and I have recordings from March with no hour-glass


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No it doesn't. My Tivo's about 60% full right now and I have recordings from March with no hour-glass


That's interesting. I agree with the prior poster. I have loads of free space on mine but the ready for deletion icon (not the hourglass since I have a TiVo HD) is on everything older than a couple of days (unless it is keep till delete or manually changed).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Like I said; try a re-boot


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> The limit of programs retained from a SL will take precedence over a request to "keep until I delete" as that only prevents deletion from need to recover space for other recordings.


IIRC, if you select keep until I delete for a series link, it will record up to the limit of programmes to retain and then stop recording new episodes.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Like I said; try a re-boot


I did & it works


----------

